# Sticky  Resident/NonResident Issues - PLEASE READ



## nodakoutdoors.com

PLEASE do not hijack threads into debates.

Lately it seems that no matter what someone posts, there will be someone behind them to turn it into a debate.

If you've got nothing better to do then bicker and attack people for who they are, where they're from or how they choose to hunt....YOU WILL NOT STAY HERE.

This is a friendly place and we're going to start removing the jerks.

FYI - Consider this the only warning.


----------



## jbaincfl

Thanks Chris. I remember this place in '02 and it was unbelievable the about of info, help, and good nature that was around.

It sure has changed, hasn't it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Growing pains.....


----------



## gunnen 4 green

Chris,

I am not trying to be a smart alick but what does "highjacking a thread" mean?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

gunnen 4 green said:


> Chris,
> 
> I am not trying to be a smart alick but what does "highjacking a thread" mean?


Not sure how I missed this post for so long...sorry.

"highjacking a thread" basically is when a topic that is about one thing, gets turned into a debate about something else.

In the instance I was referring to, a guy will post up asking about hunting somewhere or some other honest question...and it turns into some locals complaining about out-of-staters and vice versa. It's counter-productive when a lot of threads turn into the same debate.

FYI


----------



## Ac_EsS

Chris,

I just wanted to let you know yourself and the rest of your residents have been more than helpful. They have talked me and pointed certain area for my father and I to hunt, not to mention some have even offer to let us hunt on their families land. There is a lot of hospitality in N. Dakota and it is extremely nice to see that, especially when you all have so many of us Non-residents who come to hunt your state. Thank for all the help and generosity

Aaron


----------



## 2littletime2hunt

Chris, I just want to "second" the prior post. We have made numerous freelance trips to ND and the locals have gone out of their way to be helpful. It's unfortunate that a few people on this site give a bad impression of what the locals are really like. Hopefully this will not lead to a further debate, but I did want to express my sincere gratitude.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of the main reasons I live herein ND is because of the people, some of the best you'll find anywhere.

I really don't want to debate the issue on this thread. When hunting season starts and someone steps on someones toes this place unfortunately can turn pretty hostile.

Those who are hostile will be removed this fall, as I am not going to have another repeat fall like previous years. That's really how I'm going to leave this thread.


----------

